# BRB checklist



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay..... i'm getting my BRB hatchling/yearling in a week or so.... i've read dozens of care sheets but as i'm new to them just want to run through exactly what i should have before i bring it home...

so far i have:

Faunarium 
Heatmat
Matstat
Orchid Bark substrate
Sphagnum moss
Little tub for moist hide
2 water dishes
Hide
Hydrometer
Thermometer
Driftwood for climbing
Plastic Plant 

..... anything else you reckon i need? : victory:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm... only thing I'm thinking is some frozen mice!? List looks good!

Did you buy digital meters or the dial ones? I got the dials first off for my CWDs but, compared to the digital meter, they are seriously off in their measurements.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah i just have a dial one for now but will be getting a digital one soon..... i have a freezer stocked full of frozen mice so think i'll be ok lol


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I should have spotted the snakes in your list! :bash:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

sounds good. i agree with vermin i used the digi one and the dial ones were off by at least 8 .f


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I use these for humid vivs:

Digital Thermo Hygrometer Hydroponics Humidity on eBay, also, Poultry Hatching Incubation, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-08 07:22:00 BST)

And these ones for arid:

Dual Zone Digital Fridge Freezer Thermometer With Alarm on eBay, also Thermometers, Kitchen Accessories, Kitchen, Home Garden (end time 08-Apr-08 18:36:26 BST)


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Only thing I can see that might be a problem is the faunarium..

I used to use one for my JCP but it was really hard keeping humidity up in it! So I switched him to a RUB & now it's perfect 

So yeh, you might wanna whack it in a smaller RUB instead, but that's up to you..If you keep him in the faunarium then you need to mist loads.

Also need some climby things as they're semi-arboreal. EDIT - Just seen the drift wood lol :bash:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah i was wondering about the humidity probs with the faunarium, i do have a tub i can use if it looks to be a problem, may not be big enough though.... they have some great RUBs in morrisons though - may have to make a trip there.... also found this...

Thermometers Direct Ltd Pet Thermometers

pricey though


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Same model as I use...


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Would be worth it though, for the accuracy i assume


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

if ya still wanting the faunarium you could cover one half of the lid up with cling film on the warm end and that will keep humdity up hopefully


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> if ya still wanting the faunarium you could cover one half of the lid up with cling film on the warm end and that will keep humdity up hopefully


oooh good tip thanks. Well what i'm gonna do is set it all up a couple of days before i collect her and see how it goes and if the conditions aren't right i will get a RUB


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> oooh good tip thanks. Well what i'm gonna do is set it all up a couple of days before i collect her and see how it goes and if the conditions aren't right i will get a RUB


Sounds perfect. Then, if god forbid, its not right humidity, you have a faunarium ready... perfect excuse for another snake :whistling2:

I have mine in an RUB, humidity is spot on. Though, admittadly, I have never tried a faurnarium for him. 

Good luck


----------



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> yeah i just have a dial one for now but will be getting a digital one soon..... i have a freezer stocked full of frozen mice so think i'll be ok lol


Haha, we live together and we have a draw of dead mice in our freezer... freaks our other flat mate out, even thoughh she has two corns herself... dont think she likes all the dead cute fluffy things in bulk!!


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with the other guys, RUB's are the way forward for BRB's especially neonates, they need high humidity for digestion, around 80-90%. I used faunariums for my corns as babies, as they have no need for high humidity and the ventilation they provide is excellent. I can't remember what substrate you were planning to use....I'd certainly recommend orchid cark or coconut husk, it holds moisture extremely well and will save you having to mist the enclosure daily. Mine only gets a mist every 5-7 days using coconut husk. Good luck with the new baby! : victory:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Bernie said:


> Yeah, I'm with the other guys, RUB's are the way forward for BRB's especially neonates, they need high humidity for digestion, around 80-90%. I used faunariums for my corns as babies, as they have no need for high humidity and the ventilation they provide is excellent. I can't remember what substrate you were planning to use....I'd certainly recommend orchid cark or coconut husk, it holds moisture extremely well and will save you having to mist the enclosure daily. Mine only gets a mist every 5-7 days using coconut husk. Good luck with the new baby! : victory:


Yeah i'm using orchid bark and spagnum moss to put inside the moist hide.... Think i'll probably end up buying a RUB for her to be honjest... seems like the best way to go.

P.S. max and milly are such cute names for your brbs lol


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there,

read through the list and it seems great, only thing I noticed was the same as the others....

Faunariums are a real pain in the bum to hold a decent humidity for a baby BRB....the cling film is a good idea....as is a damp tea towel over the hot end....but even then they still require a lot more misting than a RUB would.

Also, defo go along the route of digital themometer/hygrometers, they are soooooo much more acurate, and its not just by a couple deg or percent either way, Ive found the dials to be massively out...:bash:

All sounds great though, and congrats on getting your new baby soon....I love my BRB, he is just over 5 months now and a real cutie.....: victory:


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> Yeah i'm using orchid bark and spagnum moss to put inside the moist hide.... Think i'll probably end up buying a RUB for her to be honjest... seems like the best way to go.
> 
> P.S. max and milly are such cute names for your brbs lol


 
Awww thank you! They are total cuties themselves, if not monsters in the making, from such sweet little babies, they're becoming strapping beasties! And now you've been nice about them, I'm gonna have to show you them!!










Max is the lighter one, Milly is the darker one. Both are coming up to 2 years old, bit of an old photo this, so they're a bit bigger now!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Love the tats bernie!


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha! Not mine, my OH, I'm a girl, so I think I may look a bit "butch" with my forearms adorned like a sailor! :lol2:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

My little BRB has a wooden viv, with coconut bark chips. She has a few hides; two moist (one in the cool end and one on the heatmat), and a dry one in between...


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> My little BRB has a wooden viv, with coconut bark chips. She has a few hides; two moist (one in the cool end and one on the heatmat), and a dry one in between...


 

we have ours in a wooden viv too. she is a 6' adult female so she does not need the high moisture. she has a bowl of water, to soak in and a moist hide made from bark and filled with moss... she loves it in there...
she also loves to climb, all over the hide and up a pole with vines wrapped around it.
we use the eco earth as a substrate. it holds LOADS of moisture and is completely harmless... soaks up the wee too...:lol2:


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Adam E said:


> we have ours in a wooden viv too. she is a 6' adult female so she does not need the high moisture. she has a bowl of water, to soak in and a moist hide made from bark and filled with moss... she loves it in there...
> she also loves to climb, all over the hide and up a pole with vines wrapped around it.
> we use the eco earth as a substrate. it holds LOADS of moisture and is completely harmless... soaks up the wee too...:lol2:


do you not have any problems using eco earth in a wooden viv ?


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Well i got my little girl :no1:. She's just staying in her tub for the time being but i did get a rub for her....

...was wondering how much i should ventilate it... don't want to do too much or too little

Cheers


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition! How's he/she doing? As for ventilation, I got my other half to drill holes, a cluster of 8-10 on the bottom left on the back panel, he then drilled a similar amount on the top right of the front panel. By having holes lower, cool air enters and out of the higher holes, warm air leaves, this creates an airflow, allowing fresh air to circulate and stagnant air to leave. Its easy to tell if its not working well and more vents are needed as the humidity will be sky high and the box will have a distinct musty smell when opened!!


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

She's doing fine it seems, got some pics of her setup, got her in a 9l RUB. Humidity seems good, the hygrometer says 60% but its a dial one, still waiting on the digital thermohygrometer thingy to come in the post.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

She's lovely


----------

